# egg share cost in wales???? anyone done egg share to reduce costs of icsi??



## faith_2011 (May 16, 2011)

hi i was wondering if anyone could give me any info me and my partner are currently on the waiting list to have icsi done on the nhs but if this fails i was wondering if we would be able to try icsi again on an egg share programme to reduce the costs has anyone done anything like this and if so how much did you have to pay?

if the icsi on the nhs was to fail would like affect the chances of me wanting to do an egg share programme?

the reason for icsi is because my dh has low sperm so far all my tests have come back normal and i have a healthy bmi and am under 35 so shouldnt see a reason why i couldn't do it

also after all my heartache i know what its like trying to have a baby and would love to help someone else out at the same time as me 
this is something that i have tought long and hard about its not just a quick fix for cheaper ivf 
i wanted to donate my eggs even before i found out we would need ivf


any info would be great thanks


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi hun

Hopefully you wont have to think about egg sharing, but if you do as long as all your bloods are normal and you FSH/AMH is normal your failed cycle shouldnt affect the chance of sharing, I had a failed cycle before I started ES. 

As for the cost in wales, I am sorry but I cant help. All you need to do it contact the clinic and they will send a price list. Normally IVF is either free (just the HFEA fee to pay) or its at a reduced rate. If you need ICSI like you there will be a charge for it. I was changed £510 at one clinic for ICSI, I know the Lister charge about £1000 for it. SO there is a cost to think about. 

The cost of my ES cycles have varied... My first cost £1800 because we had ICSI and I went over the drug package the clinic offered so paid for the rest of my drugs. My second was £660 because we had basic IVF and a blast transfer (Which was £560) third ES was £104.50 that was just the HFEA fee. 

Good luck with your ICSI!
Natalie xxx


----------



## hope3001 (Mar 19, 2011)

hi hun,

im currentley doin egg share and i had to pay 104.50 for the hfea fee and we need icsi which is another 500 so allin total 604.50 hope this helps im at herts n essex.


----------



## sammy75 (Jun 12, 2010)

hi faith, i have just done an egg share icsi cycle at ivf wales and they don't charge for icsi either if you donate.


----------



## faith_2011 (May 16, 2011)

thanks everyone for the reply,

sammy 75 - it is ivf wales im on the waiting list for now got my treatment plan next month did you have a go first on the nhs?


----------



## sammy75 (Jun 12, 2010)

no as i'm not eligible for nhs treatment and basically decided to egg share before i turn 36 in july so i could then afford to be able to self fund another fresh go in the future, i wasn't successful with the treatment this time but i have 3 frozen embies there which i am hoping to use very soon as i have my follow up appt in 19 days and frozen transfer are around £1000 so alot cheaper than a full cycle of ivf. you can only egg share up until the age of 36 so i only managed to have 1 go at egg sharing as me and my husband didn't look in to egg sharing until i was 34 so part of me regret doing it earlier. when you go for your appt ask them would you have to use your nhs goes first before going as self funded as i think they count egg share as a free go but i'm not sure and the new clinic crmw in llantrisant also do free ivf for egg donors but they charge 700 for the icsi.


----------

